# A quick thank you from the WOWO team



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Just wanted to say a big thanks for all of the feedback that we received regarding the wowo brand and of course a big thank you to those of you that brought items and we really look forward to hearing your feedback.

This was the first year that we have had a stand and we are already planning a more of a spectacular stand for next year.

Cheers

Neil


----------

